# Nice day fishing the Ohio



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the river near Point Pleasant today with my girlfriend. We waited till later in the afternoon so it wouldn't be so dog gone hot. There was a nice breeze and it was an all around nice evening to spend fishing. We didn't catch a whole lot, I hooked one fish and let her reel it in - it was a smallmouth buffolo - caught him on chicken livers! Thought that was a kinda strange. Had several other runs, but no hooks ups, had to be gar 

On the Ohio side of the river there we're some nets out. Just east of where Indian Creek enters the Ohio River. I have never seen this before and am kinda curious as to what was going on exactly. A pontoon boat with about 8 people pulled up around 7PM and checked them and then took off. I know that ORSANCO does some sampling down this way, but I was under the impression they did it all with electro shocking units. Anyone have any idea whats going on down here? If it was commercial fisherman it sure was a strange crew they had. Most of the people looked really young, in their late teens - early 20's.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

That is strange, I never caught a Buffalo on Chiken liver..All mine came on worms.


----------



## riverat (May 26, 2004)

All my sm buffalo have been on wheatie balls. Last week I did manage a bm buffalo in
the 25 lb class. Saw it sitting in about 18 inches of water and snagged it while bassin
with a worm. Later


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Well like I said, I'm pretty sure it was a buffolo.. i'll post it in a minute... might of been a carp river sucker... either way it was weird


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres the photo, I dropped him in the sand so hes a little dirty


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Fished the river near Point Pleasant today with my girlfriend.
> 
> On the Ohio side of the river there we're some nets out. Just east of where Indian Creek enters the Ohio River. I have never seen this before and am kinda curious as to what was going on exactly. A pontoon boat with about 8 people pulled up around 7PM and checked them and then took off. If it was commercial fisherman it sure was a strange crew they had. Most of the people looked really young, in their late teens - early 20's.


I suspect strongly that it was a group from the Thomas More Unit based across from New Richmond.
They have a pontoon boat and they are young folks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup it was a pontoon. What is Thomas Moore? A college?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Yup it was a pontoon. What is Thomas Moore? A college?


Thomas More College is located in Edgewood, KY.....BUT they have a biological study of the Ohio River group which occupies the old New Richmond Locks and Dam houses up on Route #8. They do water quality studies and occasionally take fish samples.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------

